# Dell laptop USB not working



## vikasg03 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am using dell latitude d600 laptop. My USB ports are not working. When ever I plug pen drive or external drive it ask me for driver for that and start searching driver .
But when I connect my camera, it detects automatically and open the camera 
I want to know it is related to driver problem? how to fix. I tried to search usb driver also but it won't help.  Laptop is having Window xp proffesional service pack 3.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 5, 2011)

This may sound weird but it worked for me. But in my case none of the USB devices worked including the mouse. It was my lappy so I could move the cursor with the touch pad. 

After searching the internet for countless hours, roughly 4 hours, I had decided that my PC was doomed and it was time for a new PC since nothing solved the problem. Until this one:

Step 1: Switch off/ Shut down the laptop and disconnect the power if running on outlet power
Step 2: Invert the laptop and remove the battery
Step 3: After a few minutes/seconds, put put the battery back into its slot. [I was so scared that I let it be for 20mins without battery] 
Step 4: Switch on the lappy. Check USB ports now.

Did you go to the device manager and check which USB ports are not working and/ what the error is.

I am not an expert on this one. I don't know if it works and even if it does I have no clue as to why it does. It just worked for me. Its a pretty harmless maneuver so just give it a try.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 5, 2011)

@ sarath what u did is to reset the static electricity of ur laptop but generally it happens during winter but may cause some weird problems the proper process is to remove the battery & adapter hold the power button of the PC for a minute  then connect the adapter & power on applies to a desktop also. OP can give it a try but i doubt there will be a static electricity prob in summer

Also try to System Restore to a previous date in which it was working & see


----------



## Sarath (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^ I assumed the same back then but the poster didn't explain it and I did not want to promote my assumption. 
Thanks though, now I am sure of it.


----------



## vikasg03 (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, In device manager all usb ports are showing fine. I un installed both and restart laptop. After that it prompt new hardware found...and later ... New hardware is ready to use...But still When I plugged my new pen drive or other pen drive or even external hard drive to usb port it is prompting..."new hardware found" and start searching driver for that.
But again Whenever I connect my kodak camera usb lead it detects and connect with camera automatically.

Here is the registry settings for usb. Is it possible that usb is blocked?

under hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\services\ usbhub or  USBSTRO value of start is 3

Also I am not able to find usb driver for dell latitude d600 model, so that i can try after installing driver, even i know no need to install usb driver in xp


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 6, 2011)

Did u try System Restore also u can try to unplug any usb device attached then remove all usb ports from device manager & reboot let everything install on boot then restart again then plug ur device & see try these & get back

there is no usb driver u can find on net windows has built in & automatically installs them since ur camera is working i assume ur usb ports r okay

If the value data is 4 usb devices will not work also look at the INF files u can find more info here
How can I prevent users from connecting to a USB storage device?

Also do one more thing Mycomputer>Right click>Manage>Disk Management & look there if ur drive is present if yes assign a drive letter.


----------



## vikasg03 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Mithun, your hint regarding inf files and the link you provided, help me alot and finally I enabled my USB which was either disabled or not installed.

Here is the steps which i have taken to make it works

file usbstor.PNF and USBSTOR.INF was not found in my windows system32 folder which I download from net and copied. Then I Plug usb, it ask for driver and I point to inf file. It start installing but access denied error occured.
Later in registry I set the permissions by right clicking the usbstor registry, and uncheck deny checkbox.........and it installed, and now working properly
Thanks


----------



## chintan786 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have Dell Inspiron bought 2 years. recently i upgraded to win 7 from Vista. but after that it's bluetooth and Wi-fi both stopped working. when contacted dell they told me to renew maintenence contract by paying Rs. 7k to them. Tried everthing but still not able to get things working. If anyone have anyidea then plz let me know. I already upgraded the Bios and drivers required for Win 7 for bluetooth and Wi-fi.

Regards,

Chintan


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 6, 2011)

@ chintan u need to download the drivers for  Bluetooth & WiFi for win7 from dell site & install if u have any prob post ur model no. & service tag u can download  here
Dell - Drivers and Downloads

@vikas u r welcome mate


----------

